# Looking for 13x9-inch Cheesecake Recipe



## designgirl (Sep 2, 2004)

I have been searching for this type of recipe for a while but have been able to find it. Can someone please help me? I would appreciate it so much!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't actually have such a recipe, not being a big cheesecake fan myself. But a 9 x 13 pan is (near as makes no difference) twice the size of 9" round pan. So, I would try with a double batch of a regular cheesecake, drop the bake temp by 20 - 25 degrees and extend the bake time a bit.  

Jock


----------



## designgirl (Sep 2, 2004)

Thank You so much for your help!!!  :smiles:


----------

